
Show HN: Retrochat – Slack bot for running retrospectives with action items - wrestlerman
https://retrochat.xyz/
======
wrestlerman
Hey, the author here :) Retrochat is my first product ever. It solves a
problem where teams lose or don't complete their action items from
retrospectives. It happens because many existing tools don't focus on action
items as much as they should. Retrochat is supposed to fix it.

Currently, Retrochat is available in Beta. There are some features missing,
but they will be added, hopefully, soon.

If you have any questions, feel free to ask :)

